# Deer Processing



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone have info on shops in NW Ohio who will process/butcher a deer? Toledo area would be ideal.


----------



## century (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard some of the House of Meats stores will. Never used them so no idea about price/quality...


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Check with frobose meat market in pemberville I know they used to


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2006)

Matt63 said:


> Check with frobose meat market in pemberville I know they used to


Frobose no longer processes deer.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Lee Williams in Point Place does it, but it's not cheap. $189 to skin & process. I wanted to take it somewhere else, but it was a Saturday and 65 degrees. Had to get in someplace quick!


----------

